# Avatar Review



## Nebelvater (27. Januar 2010)

Da ich nicht mit der Massenhaften Kritik Avatars zufrieden bin, habe ich selber eine kleine Kritik zu Avatar geschrieben. Ich habe gerade wirklich keine lust nochmal alles zu Formatieren, da dieser Beitrag schon zu oft verschoben wurde, also poste ich einfach den blogspot Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freue mich auf Feedback! 
[entfernt]


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

und ich freue mich auf ein /reported weils dazu schon nen thread gibt


----------



## Nebelvater (27. Januar 2010)

Schön das wir schon in einer Welt leben in der die Kritik einer Person genug ist... Mir kann es egal sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

quatsch cih wollte damit nur sagen das dein blog niht nen extra thread wert ist :/


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2010)

Jep, ein Thread zum Thema reicht, dort kannst du gerne deine Kritk posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

